# One Little Moment



## Pinkwellies2 (14 August 2012)

The one particular moment that sticks in your mind, am not thinking medals or big stuff, just a little thing you heard or saw that will remain a olympic memory.  

For me it was watching Carls Kur Test, watching piaffe from behind and Utopias bottom wiggling in time to the music


----------



## barbaraNcolin (14 August 2012)

Laura B's happy face and tears of joy (I hope!) after finishing her freestyle.


----------



## RutlandH2O (14 August 2012)

There was a slow-motion close-up of a horse's hoof while in piaffe in the GP Special or the Kur, can't remember which one, and it showed the horse's shoe was loose. 

Sorry, there were two for me: another one was Charlotte's music for the Kur included Ralph Vaughan Williams' Wasp Overture and the Olympic Fanfare, by John Williams, during her canter/canter half pass, neither of which were picked up by the media. Seeing as hers was a compilation of British music, and it was the Olympics, I thought the inclusion of these two pieces (and the others) was a touch of genius.


----------



## RutlandH2O (14 August 2012)

And Charlotte's reaction when she saw her score after the Kur.


----------



## Pinkwellies2 (14 August 2012)

Charlotte stole my music 

I did a dressage to music years ago on a highland pony call Buster, my music was the theme from the Dambusters and The Great Escape.  We won as well!!


----------

